# afx front "o-ring" tires



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

anyone have a source (other than flebay,heard they don't work)) for the front cragar hubs?
I don't want the afx replacement tires just o-rings that will work.
thanks.


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

*O rings for afx*

Use #10 o rings.
Mcmaster carr has em cheap.
http://www.mcmaster.com/#9452k18/=10kic7p


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks man!


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Bob Beers sells some that work pretty well, try pming him


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

I have all sorts of colors including glow in the dark o-rings..


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

When it come to O-rings for front wheels I take a front wheel with me and go down to the local hardware store. Ten cents each for as many as you want! Plumbing supply, auto parts stores, and even home improvement stores usually have them too, but at higher prices. I paid a buck each at Home Depot one time.

Here's another tip for O-rings tires, well actually any front tires: Coat them with a little clear or black paint to harden them up since all the front wheels on a slot car have to do is keep the chassis from dragging on the ground.

Stumpy in Ahia:thumbsup:


----------

